# different sayings from different regions, what do you call things?



## hollyandivy123 (14 July 2011)

so the question is different parts of the country call things slightly differently

as in the small sections of a hay bale (not round)

i have heard.............leaf's.................section's of course..............but down my way in zomerset we call them flaps

does anyone have any other names for them?


----------



## Horses24-7 (14 July 2011)

Cakes!


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

They are flaps here in yorkshire too!  

Not horsey but Me & the hubby wind each other up with what you call cooked pig skin - I call it crackling, he says its cracknell (his parents are geordies!)


----------



## legaldancer (14 July 2011)

Flaps in Lincolnshire too!

What do you call Cow Parsley? We calls it "Kexy" 'ere.


----------



## welshcobabe (14 July 2011)

We always called a section a page of hay Cheshire/yorkshire area.


----------



## riding_high (14 July 2011)

until i moved to somerset i always called them sections of hay, now i've heard them called all the above and wedges.


----------



## Wobblywibble (14 July 2011)

Slices in Dorset, dunno what they call then here in Leekland but i probably won't be able to spell it!


----------



## Feathered (14 July 2011)

It's a slice to me! Probably a midlands thing. I get tons of odd black country/midlands words from my mum and dad. 
They call a crumpet, a pikelet... I've never heard anyone else do that!


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Get both crumpet & pikelet here too (but it will always be crumpet to me!!) & an alley was always a snicket when I was younger but now more call it a ginnel (sp?!)


----------



## Tnavas (14 July 2011)

Slices in home town, biscuits in NZ.

They also call Trailers - Floats

Rugs - Covers

Headcollars - Halters


----------



## Rose Folly (14 July 2011)

A flap for me too. When I moved to Somerset I was at a loss when the helpful farmer where I kept my horse asked if I needed a tine (tyne?) or needed the trow (to rhyme with crow) filled up. I know better now, me luvver......


----------



## chickeninabun (14 July 2011)

I was at a camp when someone walked into the cafe and asked for a bacon sandwich, the lady serving asked if he wanted in a bread bun, and being from Yorkshire, he said yes. The other girls in the cafe burst out laughing and asked what on earth was a bread bun?!? Me and the fellow Yorkshire man looked at them as if they were mad!! They had never heard of a bread bun before!!!


----------



## cob&onion (14 July 2011)

Feathered said:



			It's a slice to me! Probably a midlands thing. I get tons of odd black country/midlands words from my mum and dad. 
They call a crumpet, a pikelet... I've never heard anyone else do that!
		
Click to expand...

Am from wirral originally now live in shropshire, both call *slices of hay* although i have always called them crumpets but OHs nan calls them pikelets
Also they all say MOM for MUM 
And according to the OHs family everything is BOSTON 
Also we called bread sticks nudgers from wirral, never heard anyone call them that before?
oh and everything is me babba - i often think that some of the old farmers around here have very somerset sounding accents OHs late grandad included!


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Is there another name for a bread bun???!!!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (14 July 2011)

Feathered said:



			It's a slice to me! Probably a midlands thing. I get tons of odd black country/midlands words from my mum and dad. 
They call a crumpet, a pikelet... I've never heard anyone else do that!
		
Click to expand...

crumpets are thicker than i pikelet..............better for more butter and jam!


----------



## chickeninabun (14 July 2011)

cob&onion said:



			Also they all say MOM for MUM 

Click to expand...

Round our way my in law's all call their mum "mam", which I think is awful. 

And was lead to believe pikelets were different to crumpets, pikelets I think are flatter and thinner than crumpets.

My FIL calls green (runner) beans "bobby beans".


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Mam does sound horrid but if I call mine mum she thinks I'm after summat (which I usually am!!)


----------



## hollyandivy123 (14 July 2011)

tinap555 said:



			Is there another name for a bread bun???!!! 

Click to expand...

cob
stottie (up in newcastle)
oven cakes (hull)
baps
softies
crusties
barm cakes


anyone else have other names for the little bread roll?

well at least the important thing at uni is you can learn a new language!


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Must be where I went wrong - bit too fick to go uni lol!!. 

Must say after being with the hubby for 18yrs, I still struggle with some of the things my geordies in laws come out with!!


----------



## Hippona (14 July 2011)

Tis a flap to me....which always makes OH smirk because to him a flap is something entirely different


----------



## showjumpinglover (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			cob
stottie (up in newcastle)
oven cakes (hull)
baps
softies
crusties
barm cakes


anyone else have other names for the little bread roll?

well at least the important thing at uni is you can learn a new language!
		
Click to expand...

I'll add butties to that one as well


----------



## dogcalleddill (14 July 2011)

I was in Cheshire last week and heard ragwort called "mares' farts"! Is this a northern thing?


----------



## Ashgrove (14 July 2011)

I'm from Surrey, but live in Cumbria.

A slive of hay, is a slice or a section.

Up here crack is gossip, where I'm from it's an illegal drug.
A marrow is a friend, it's a vegetable in Surrey.
A dyke is a hedge, Surrey it's a lesbian.

I could go on......... It's been like learning another language lol


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (14 July 2011)

A slice of hay, a 'bevvy' is a drink, mam for mum. I have lived all over though and keep picking up new ones .


----------



## Spook (14 July 2011)

Powerful hindquarters..... "well britched"  Yorkshire

Ragwort..... "Tansy"..... Aberdeenshire

Cow Parsley...... "Queen Anne's Lace"..... Yorkshire I think?


----------



## Faithkat (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			so the question is different parts of the country call things slightly differently

as in the small sections of a hay bale (not round)

i have heard.............leaf's.................section's of course..............but down my way in zomerset we call them flaps

does anyone have any other names for them? 

Click to expand...

When I was child (back before the flood) they were always called biscuits, but now they seem to be called squares or sections.


----------



## Faithkat (14 July 2011)

Spook said:



			Powerful hindquarters..... "well britched"  Yorkshire

Ragwort..... "Tansy"..... Aberdeenshire

Cow Parsley...... "Queen Anne's Lace"..... Yorkshire I think?
		
Click to expand...

Ragwort called Tansy?   What do you call Tansy (the herb) then?


----------



## ladydoone (14 July 2011)

I'm from the midlands and have always called sections of hay 'Pressings'.


----------



## saddlesore (14 July 2011)

West coast of Scotland. Just called leafs here I'm afraid, nothing too exciting!


----------



## Trish C (14 July 2011)

In Clare there are many, MANY strange words for things   But the sections in a bale are 'flakes' locally.

At home in N-Iron we call them cakes or slices.

In Derbyshire we called them slices.

I'm almost certain I've heard them called biscuits before?!


----------



## Flicker (14 July 2011)

South Africa:
Hack = 'outride'
Hay = 'teff'
Whip = 'crop'


----------



## tiger_buzz (14 July 2011)

slice or section of hay for me! I'm from Kent


----------



## stacey_lou (14 July 2011)

Even slang is different around places 

Like If I am tired I say I am cream crackered I said that to someone the other day and they though I was going mad lol 

We call sections of hay sections. I know people that call turn out tugs new zelands which makes sense but has never stuck with me. I cant think of any more at this point in time


----------



## PolarSkye (14 July 2011)

Hay - either slice, section or flake (live on the Berks/Hants border).  

But I grew up in Yorkshire and then moved to the US for a good long while so have a rather confused vocab!

Alley = snicket
Pikelets
In the US, "pavement" means road . . . and "sidewalk" is what we would call pavement
Our family shops at the "grocery store" rather than the supermarket - even my daughters who have lived in the UK since they were 2 and 4 (and are now 13 and 15)
We buy "gas" (short for gasoline) at a "gas station" rather than a petrol station
My cousin-in-law (US) "puts her horse in the pasture" rather than turning him out in a paddock
Stable = stall
Trailer = float (like NZ and AU)
Headcollar = halter
Hay is generally made of either timothy grass or alfalfa and some folks in the US still feed grain rather than processed feed

P


----------



## rara007 (14 July 2011)

Hay comes in folds in essex


----------



## cob&onion (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			cob
stottie (up in newcastle)
oven cakes (hull)
baps
softies
crusties
barm cakes


anyone else have other names for the little bread roll?
		
Click to expand...

Batch!!


----------



## premiersporthorsesuk (14 July 2011)

Slice of hay up in Newcastle! But then again us Geordies have our own language lol


----------



## criso (14 July 2011)

Cake of hay in Devon where I grew up. When I was first on yards in London/Herts they looked at me like I was mad. They use sections or slices though one person from near Bath uses Flaps.


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

We have slices of hay (North East)  and bread buns instead of rolls, scallions instead of salad onions, pikelets instead of crumpets.


----------



## soulfull (14 July 2011)

ladydoone said:



			I'm from the midlands and have always called sections of hay 'Pressings'.



Click to expand...


I'm from the midlands too and never heard that one 

have heard it called

Section
slab
leaf
slice


----------



## seoirse (14 July 2011)

its slices here in Oxford too!
When I first moved to my current yard (been there 8 years), when the owner was showing me around so asked me to make sure I 'did the bobs' in the field every day. I didnt have a clue what she meant and was too scared to ask, so I asked one of the others. She meant poo picking!!!!! I am now used to it being referred to as 'getting the bobs' or 'collecting the bobs'. Weird!


----------



## seoirse (14 July 2011)

oh and everyone at our place refers to fly masks as 'ears', i.e can you put his ears on when you turn him out please? I think the rest of the universe calls them fly masks though and that is local just to our yard!


----------



## mulledwhine (14 July 2011)

I live in Lincolnshire but my family is both from Scotland and Yorkshire.... So here goes 

Wedge of hay
A crumpet is the thick one
A piklet I'd the thin one

The swede turnip argument is rife with me and yellow belly 

The big yellow one I call a turnip, he calls it a swede

And the little White one I call a swede and he calls a turnip.

Neeps and tatties is called that for a reason, it is not swede and tatties


----------



## Joyous70 (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			cob
stottie (up in newcastle)
oven cakes (hull)
baps
softies
crusties
barm cakes


anyone else have other names for the little bread roll?

well at least the important thing at uni is you can learn a new language!
		
Click to expand...

YES - Where i come from we call em batches!!!!! my OH is always telling me that theyre rolls, or buns, nope sorry theyre batches  

and i call em piklets too not crumpets, but piklets to me are the ones with the holes in, crumpets are a bit like the muffins from McDonalds 

And as for alley's, i call em gitty's

Hay its a, slice, but ive heard them called flakes, cakes, leafs etc.,


----------



## Joyous70 (14 July 2011)

cob&onion said:



			Batch!!
		
Click to expand...

you gotta be from around Coventry area??


----------



## BAILEY67 (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			cob
stottie (up in newcastle)
oven cakes (hull)
baps
softies
crusties
barm cakes


anyone else have other names for the little bread roll?

well at least the important thing at uni is you can learn a new language!
		
Click to expand...

Muffin - Lancashire Oven Bottom Muffins specifically are delicious


----------



## Kat (14 July 2011)

Here in derbyshire it is a slice of hay. We also have cobs (bread ones not horses!), pikelets, jitties, and duck doesn't necessarily refer to waterfowl...... Ey oop mi duck!


----------



## navaho (14 July 2011)

Daisydo said:



			I live in Lincolnshire but my family is both from Scotland and Yorkshire.... So here goes 

Wedge of hay
A crumpet is the thick one
A piklet I'd the thin one

The swede turnip argument is rife with me and yellow belly 

The big yellow one I call a turnip, he calls it a swede

And the little White one I call a swede and he calls a turnip.

Neeps and tatties is called that for a reason, it is not swede and tatties 

Click to expand...


Swedes are yellow & purple (yellow inside), turnips are white (or white & purple). Other half works for a fruit & veg company so he knows his veg lol!!


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Crumpets are the holey ones round here! Dunno wot a pikelet is!! I thought it was same thing!!


----------



## Toffee44 (14 July 2011)

Daisydo said:



			I live in Lincolnshire but my family is both from Scotland and Yorkshire.... So here goes 

Wedge of hay
A crumpet is the thick one
A piklet I'd the thin one

The swede turnip argument is rife with me and yellow belly 

The big yellow one I call a turnip, he calls it a swede

And the little White one I call a swede and he calls a turnip.

Neeps and tatties is called that for a reason, it is not swede and tatties 

Click to expand...

whats a neep then?? Really confused now. lol. Is it a swede? or cabbage (can you feed horse cabbage)?


----------



## monkeybum13 (14 July 2011)

Slice of hay!

Have also heard flap but nothing else.
I'm from Bristol but have strong Somerset farming influence so most people probably can't understand what I'm saying


----------



## spottydottypony (14 July 2011)

I am from Lancashire origionally and we called them Flakes of hay but where i am now in Cheshire they are called Folds!!


----------



## hessy12 (14 July 2011)

legaldancer said:



			Flaps in Lincolnshire too!

What do you call Cow Parsley? We calls it "Kexy" 'ere.
		
Click to expand...

flaps in norfolk but i'm from Yorkshire so may have muddied the discussion! I call bread rolls cobs! No-one round here knows what i'm on about!!


----------



## navaho (14 July 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			whats a neep then?? Really confused now. lol. Is it a swede? or cabbage (can you feed horse cabbage)?
		
Click to expand...

Neeps are either swedes or turnips 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/haggiswithneepsandta_90856
http://www.foodiesite.com/recipes/2001-01:haggis


----------



## Spotsrock (14 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			so the question is different parts of the country call things slightly differently

as in the small sections of a hay bale (not round)

i have heard.............leaf's.................section's of course..............but down my way in zomerset we call them flaps

does anyone have any other names for them? 

Click to expand...

slices


----------



## bouncebackability (14 July 2011)

In Manchester where I grew up a slice of hay is a pack.

All bread bun type things are a muffin. As in ham muffin, muffin toast etc -  seems to a very localised thing as you get a blank look anywhere else but North Manchester. I think people think I'm asking for a sandwich with a muffin of the chocolate chip variety!


----------



## whisp&willow (14 July 2011)

sections of hay up here (north west coast of scotland) 

neeps: turnip
tatties: potato
wifey: lady!

too many more to write out now!  xx


----------



## Trakehner (14 July 2011)

Flakes


----------



## Brandy (14 July 2011)

I'm from South Yorks originally but live in Norfolk now and have no apparent accent, though the rest of my family still talk like northern monkeys (....joke....)

Hay - comes in slices or sections.

Remeber the pikely for crumpet when I was in yorkshire.
We also 'mashed' the tea
and the word we were allowed to use for something poo related was 'bobbarr'
pronounced bob R. (what a load of bobbarr)

My manager is from leicester and calls bread rolls Cobs, though I knew them a bread cakes.


----------



## gracey (14 July 2011)

cob&onion said:



			Batch!!
		
Click to expand...

ha ha i was just about to add that!! lol .. i'm from the same place as you.. and i think we are the only ones that use 'batch' (that i know!!lol!!) 
... you also live where i would love to move to!! lol x


----------



## tinap (14 July 2011)

Hehe I'm from south yorks & yea we mash tea too!! Mother in law 'masts' tea which I can't get my head round!!

I'm really enjoying this thread!! I have a very broad accent & find it really funny when we go away to shows where people 'talk a bit posh' as the girl puts it!! No-one can understand owt we say lol!!


----------



## Joyous70 (14 July 2011)

I "mash" tea too  and im not from up north, but smack bang in da middle!!!!


----------



## Joyous70 (14 July 2011)

gracey said:



			ha ha i was just about to add that!! lol .. i'm from the same place as you.. and i think we are the only ones that use 'batch' (that i know!!lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Gracey - i use batch too - everyone thinks im a little bit mad


----------



## blakesmum (14 July 2011)

In my part of Somerset we call them slices.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (14 July 2011)

I sometimes say "slabs" of hay.  As in paving slabs - they look similar!  Honest.  But then I'm from Bristol.


----------



## gracey (14 July 2011)

Joyous70 said:



			Gracey - i use batch too - everyone thinks im a little bit mad 

Click to expand...

lol  ah there's me thinking its a wirral thing lol ..where are you from? i haven't heard anyone else use it  
lol!! xx


----------



## Joyous70 (14 July 2011)

gracey - im in the Midlands near to Coventry 

Only ever heard people from Nuneaton, Bedworth or Coventry call it a batch before, the look on some blokes face in the Cotswolds once when i asked for a batch was priceless


----------



## mulledwhine (14 July 2011)

Sorry turnip is a big purple thing, it is a north south thing


----------



## gracey (14 July 2011)

Joyous70 said:



			gracey - im in the Midlands near to Coventry 

Only ever heard people from Nuneaton, Bedworth or Coventry call it a batch before, the look on some blokes face in the Cotswolds once when i asked for a batch was priceless 

Click to expand...

lol ha ha  ..yep i know now not to ask for a batch whenever i leave home!! lol  x


----------



## MrsElle (14 July 2011)

I'm from South Yorks and have always called a section of hay a 'slice'.  Friends round here call it a 'page' though.

We have pikelets which are the same as crumpets (the things with holes in that you toast).

Alleys are snickets or jennals (spelt wrong to illustrate pronunciation!).  A snicket is the gap between houses leading from one street to the next, a jennal is the gap between terraced houses leading to the back yard.

A bread roll is a bread cake.

A fish cake is a slice of potato, slice of fish, slice of potato in batter.

A rissole is mashed up fish and potato.

Everyone, male or female is called 'Luv' by everyone, male or female.  This came as a shock to a male Scottish friend who thought the males our town must all be gay as they all called him 'luv'!

Sweets are called spice

You have your lunch in snap tin, not a lunch box and a snack lunch is called snap.

I could go on for ever, I love local dialect


----------



## showjumpinglover (14 July 2011)

Section of hay I call a slab


----------



## Chestnuttymare (14 July 2011)

leaf of hay for me too.
Up here if someone is going for their shopping they say 'they are going for the messages'.
Bit of an old fashioned thing really.


----------



## Mynyddcymro (14 July 2011)

Wodges here in Shropshire - or our yard anyway!


----------



## caitlin95uk (14 July 2011)

when we moved to the new yard, they called them pressins? not sure of the spelling but it caught on!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 July 2011)

Here in Devon, we call it a slab of hay! xx


----------



## Montys_Mum (14 July 2011)

ive always called it a pad of hay :/ hmm


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 July 2011)

I'm originally from Bristol but most of my horsey times were in somerset and now wiltshire, hay is in slices, bread rolls are just rolls lol
i love the bristolian word 'scrage' like when you fall over and scrage your knee
plus we say snow is pitching and wasps are called jaspers.
the wiltshire phrase i love best is 'some when' instead if some time


----------



## flashmans (14 July 2011)

I'm from Shropshire and call it a slab of hay!


----------



## alcraw (14 July 2011)

I'm from South Wales originally and frequently come out with things that result in blank looks. 

Scram - what a bramble or cat will do to you
Uch-a-vie (phonetic spelling!) - that's nasty 
Tuthpaste  - toooothpaste
Housecoat - dressing gown
Face cloth - flannel
Sospan - saucepan

Loads more....!


----------



## spotty_pony (14 July 2011)

We say slices of hay here (Leicestershire)

My mum calls Crumpets Pikelets. Also, we have Sandwiches and COBS here not bread buns/rolls!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (14 July 2011)

Most places I have been call it a pack or wedge of hay.


----------



## MrsHutt (14 July 2011)

because I'm a bit of a mongrel and have lived in many different areas of the country (and the world!) I think people here in Kent must think I'm a bit strange!  I use snicket and ginnel (no body knows either word), bread cake, balm cake, cob (don't know them either), snap (lunch), fish oil (chippy), ach-a-vee, mardy etc etc!  Sometimes just one word will say what you mean!

Hay comes in a slice round here and at our yard (I think it's only there), they put the horses' pants on at night in the winter!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 July 2011)

I have slices of hay, sheafs off of a round bale. It's a good craic up here. You fetch your messages and eat your peices. YOu then have bridies, cob's, you get well fired cobs, and pancakes are those minging thick ones rather than the thin ones you toss.

Right off to make the ponies dinner before Torchwood starts!


----------



## Wolfie (14 July 2011)

I am from quite a rural part of NI, and a lot of our expressions are quite old. To me, a section of hay is called a "lith" and hard feed is "meal" (pronounced "mail"). The jargon differs around the region though! Some others:
Duchel - Dung heap
Pachel - A useless person
A piece - a sandwich
Gulpin - Idiot
Hallion - a through-other person (actually means a castrated male goat apparently)

And the craic is ninety!


----------



## Wolfie (14 July 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			I'm originally from Bristol but most of my horsey times were in somerset and now wiltshire, hay is in slices, bread rolls are just rolls lol
i love the bristolian word 'scrage' like when you fall over and scrage your knee

Click to expand...

We have a similar word - scrab - means to scratch or cut! 

We also say "scundered" to mean fed up, but across the Bann they say scundered to mean embarrassed. Very odd.


----------



## Mogg (14 July 2011)

Biscuit of hay here. or at least it is in my family 

Breadcake
Mash the tea (as in a cuppa)
Snickets or ginnels
Mardy  (i love this word)
Daft - dunno if its regional or not, but when i called a southern friend it he didnt have a clue what i meant
Crumpets and pikelets (2 different things afaik)
Quilt = duvet


----------



## Bright_Spark (14 July 2011)

I've lived in a fair few places, but originally from kent, so compared to kent, I've heard:

Sections = wedges
Removing raggwort = ragging or rag-weeding
chav = kev
Lunch = dinner
Dinner = tea

Am sure there are others

In Cornwall/ Devon  'where's that' is 'where's that to?' still say that now
Most sentences end with 'my lover'


----------



## Spottyappy (14 July 2011)

Hay comes in slices round here,and we ahve sandwiches or rolls! Bucks/Beds/Herts borders. 
I was out with friends last week and one from suffolk called a hedgehog a "prickle pig"- never heard that before!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (14 July 2011)

What about;

Nuts

Cubes

Nuggets 

Pencils

Something else

What do you guys call these up and down the country ???  !!!


----------



## Wolfie (14 July 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			What about;

Nuts

Cubes

Nuggets 

Pencils

Something else

What do you guys call these up and down the country ???  !!!
		
Click to expand...

Assuming all these refer to pony nuts, they fall under the catergory of "mail" (see above) 

What do you call flake maize? We call it kerenda/karenda (don;t think there even is a correct spelling!)


----------



## monkeybum13 (14 July 2011)

alcraw said:



			I'm from South Wales originally and frequently come out with things that result in blank looks. 

Scram - what a bramble or cat will do to you
Uch-a-vie (phonetic spelling!) - that's nasty 
Tuthpaste  - toooothpaste
Housecoat - dressing gown
Face cloth - flannel
Sospan - saucepan

Loads more....!
		
Click to expand...

Well to add to my mix of Bristolian/Bath/Somerset my dad is Welsh so I am often shouting "uch-a-vie" when the dogs are sniffing things on walks that they shouldn't be!


----------



## SpruceRI (14 July 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			leaf of hay for me too.
Up here if someone is going for their shopping they say 'they are going for the messages'.
Bit of an old fashioned thing really.
		
Click to expand...


Ha!  I've been reading a series of auto-biography books from an Irish author and it took me to book 3 before I worked out what 'going for the messages' meant!  doh!


----------



## SpruceRI (14 July 2011)

I call hay a slice or a wedge.

As I'm old, I'm still trying to remember that outdoor rugs are as such and not New Zealands!

Night rugs are called pyjamas or jim-jams though!

A bread roll is a bread roll!  Soft or crusty, or a bap if it's flatter.  A cob is a hard nobbly one I think....


----------



## trottingon (14 July 2011)

I can't believe no-one has talked about a wad of hay!!! (pronounced "wod")


----------



## cob&onion (14 July 2011)

Sofa - couch
Remote control - now theres gotta be loads of words for this! we say the controller
Tooth round here is tuth  ihate that word, its TOOOOOOTH!!
i say dressing gown - they say house coat 
Long green runner beans are called kidney beans


----------



## TheoryX1 (14 July 2011)

From South Bristle they be called 'Flaps of hay' me old cocker.  My pony usually has a couple of them in his haynet, he thinks they are gert lush.

Small savoury tea time treats which you toast and butter are called crumpets or pikelets.

Plimsoll are called daps.

Anything with is good or worth doing is gert mint.

All said in a krek bristle accent.


----------



## YorksG (14 July 2011)

Pack of hay
Tea Cake for the plain bread, Currant Tea Cake for, well the ones with fruit in 
Oven bottom cake for big round flat bread cakes
Ten foot for the road between the back gardens of terrace houses
Crumpet for the one with holes, muffins for those without holes
Laikin for playing
Agate for on fire, or aflick for being on fire
Maungy
chuntering (muttering)
Sauny (a mix of oily and ingratiating, particularly men)
There are probably a load more, we hill folk are a bit unusual.........


----------



## spookypony (15 July 2011)

Hmm, have had this conversation often after moving here!

From Canada:

flakes of hay, or slices
halter for headcollar
blanket for rug (rug is something that's on the floor, and you walk on)
bell boots for over-reach boots
lead line for lead rope
saddlepad for both saddlecloth and numnah
arena for school

Problematic ordinary words:

pants (meaning trousers)
f*nny (meaning bum, so a "f*nny pack" is that bum pack thing you strap around your waist. Potential for huge misunderstandings here, especially since the word is considered a bit more polite than saying "bum" in many places in Canada.)


My favourite new words:

to clart (cover in goo, as in "I clarted the pony's shnozzle with sun-cream")
neep (not sure about the "swede vs. turnip" debate, because "swede" seems like an odd term to me---why not "finn"??---but I assume if it's in the big bucket labelled "neeps" at the feed shop, it must be a neep.)
narky (especially when used as a verb, as in "the ponies are narking at each other over the haynet")
numpty
dreich (bleh grey weather)


----------



## Kat (15 July 2011)

Yorksg we chunter here in derbyshire too, maybe it is an altitude thing.........


----------



## Django Pony (15 July 2011)

I'm a Midlands girl born and bred. To me they are:

"Wodges" or "slices" of hay

A "piece" is a sandwich (as in "would you like a jam piece?")

"Nesh" is if you always feel the cold

McDonalds is "Macky D's"

If something is good, it's "bostin"

To be drunk is to be "kaylied"

If you are mad, you're a bit "yampy"


----------



## hollyandivy123 (15 July 2011)

talking of problems in translations...............everyone down my way is "a lurver" or love as in "alright my lurver?" (said with a couple of extra ZZ in the word) you do  get weird looks when you start calling complete strangers this esp from their girl friends !


----------



## blood_magik (15 July 2011)

we call complete strangers 'pal'
as in 'alright pal?'


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 July 2011)

TheoryX1 said:



			From South Bristle they be called 'Flaps of hay' me old cocker.  My pony usually has a couple of them in his haynet, he thinks they are gert lush.

Small savoury tea time treats which you toast and butter are called crumpets or pikelets.

Plimsoll are called daps.

Anything with is good or worth doing is gert mint.

All said in a krek bristle accent.
		
Click to expand...


hehe, i forgot about daps
what about 'werz 'e to?' for where is he?


----------



## monkeybum13 (15 July 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			hehe, i forgot about daps
what about 'werz 'e to?' for where is he?
		
Click to expand...

"Where to?" gosh that annoys me so much when used in the wrong context. 

Gotta love gert lush Brizzle.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 July 2011)

Wobblywibble said:



			Slices in Dorset, dunno what they call then here in Leekland but i probably won't be able to spell it!
		
Click to expand...

Pleted inwelsh, not sure of the spelling- and wads where i come from.


----------



## Flicker (15 July 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			Hay - either slice, section or flake (live on the Berks/Hants border).  

But I grew up in Yorkshire and then moved to the US for a good long while so have a rather confused vocab!

Alley = snicket
Pikelets
In the US, "pavement" means road . . . and "sidewalk" is what we would call pavement
Our family shops at the "grocery store" rather than the supermarket - even my daughters who have lived in the UK since they were 2 and 4 (and are now 13 and 15)
We buy "gas" (short for gasoline) at a "gas station" rather than a petrol station
My cousin-in-law (US) "puts her horse in the pasture" rather than turning him out in a paddock
Stable = stall
Trailer = float (like NZ and AU)
Headcollar = halter
Hay is generally made of either timothy grass or alfalfa and some folks in the US still feed grain rather than processed feed

P
		
Click to expand...

'Halter' is also used in SA.
We call shavings (for bedding) 'sawdust'

Traffic lights are 'robots'
Roundabouts are 'traffic circles'
Mobiles are 'cell phones' - Americana creeping in there

My RI is old school and still talks about New Zealand rugs when she means turnout rugs.


----------



## luckilotti (15 July 2011)

here in my part of lancashire we call them pleats of hay, so my shetland often only gets 1 pleat.   Nobody else has mentioned pleats yet on this thread that i can see.

There are soooo many others though that i have noticed as OH is from the NE, mum is from yorkshire, dad and i are lancashire born and bread... but even then, my aunty from another part of lancashire has different words for stuff... then there is my sister who lived in london for a long time.


----------



## MagicMelon (15 July 2011)

I call hay sections "pleats".  Dont know, just what they seem to be called round here.  

Also call horse flies "clegs" and Ragwort is tansy, which I think is a Scottish thing?


----------



## TheSylv007 (15 July 2011)

slices, sections and chocks are all terms i've heard used for hay.

Also to 'tod out' the stable, meaning skip out, or 'tod the field'.  

love the variety!


----------



## mytwofriends (15 July 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			Yay, scrage!  We're from Bristol and use it all the time. It's such a great word   Never heard anyone else use it and we were starting to think we'd made it up, but obviously not!

Oh, and flap or slice of hay for me please.

And as far as I am aware, a pikelet and a crumpet are the same .....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BorgRae (15 July 2011)

We have slices of hay in Lancashire/Blackpool. Here are just a few others! hehe!...

We "brew up" (make a cup of tea)

We love a "cheese pie barm"...yummy! (that's a cheese and onion pie in a roll)

We get "Leathered" (drunk)

We're "Buzzin" (happy/on top of the world)

It's "Caning" (hurts... as in my head is caning, or it caned when i fell off!!)

We have lots of "Chavs" (tracksuit wearing youngsters!)

.... I do love Blackpool! It's grand/wicked/fab/buzzin!!

ETA - Goosed! (totaly forgot goosed! That mean tired/knackered!)


----------



## horsemadinpoulton (15 July 2011)

slice here too   lancs


----------



## weez (15 July 2011)

wads of hay here


----------



## lizness (15 July 2011)

a cadge of hay, north east


----------



## diamondrockharvey (15 July 2011)

trottingon said:



			I can't believe no-one has talked about a wad of hay!!! (pronounced "wod")
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, I got to page 9 and no one had put Wad???

It's Wad in Worcestershire anyway!


----------



## matchbox (15 July 2011)

North Scotland seems to have it's own language anyway but one that stands out is fields are called 'parks'.

I grew up in the States so I have a weird vocabulary anyway. I'd never seen rugs before I moved to the UK.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 July 2011)

For anyone not from Bristol - do you use "shrammed"?

When the snose pithcing coz its ammering down you'd probably be shrammed - specially if you had yer daps on instead of yer wellies.


----------



## ColandMe (15 July 2011)

Joyous70 said:



			Gracey - i use batch too - everyone thinks im a little bit mad 

Click to expand...

It's definately a batch


----------



## ColandMe (15 July 2011)

I say a slice of hay,
it's a batch,
someone in a grump is mardy,
we poo pick
one phrase I hate is the fad around here to call everyone 'youth', pronounced 'yuth'..., erm I'm much older than you, hardly a youth, or 'kid'.


----------



## K27 (15 July 2011)

i've always said "section" of hay, but i've heard others call it a slice.

I'm in Sussex, i'll be moving to the south west (Wilts)at some point, so your  SW sayings have made me laugh- nearly spilt my mug of coffee over my keyboard!


----------



## Tiger2 (15 July 2011)

I think scotland has the wierdest sayings for things. You can imagine the confusion as a southerner moving to Scotland :- I went to a hair dresser and got asked what side I wore my shed (parting) on?!!!!! A collegue aked me if I was going for my messages (shopping)? Horses are called cuddies, pidgeons doo's and as for the spellings of some place name??????
How does Milngavie sound like mulguy???? I do miss it though sometimes.


----------



## madabouthehorse (15 July 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			Hay - either slice, section or flake (live on the Berks/Hants border).
		
Click to expand...

Same  or on a mind blank day the 'um...part thing in bale'  Hants/west sussex border  

or a slab/ chunk


----------



## Megibo (15 July 2011)

for hay sections we get the square bales if you know what i mean and call them pads 

it's probably just me but flaps sounds wrong. 'how much does he want in his stable?' 'eerm...just grab two flaps!' ..'okie doke'

hmm..*goes off to take medication*


----------



## Spook (15 July 2011)

Ah yes but "helter" is perhaps olde english? for halter

And to the person who asked about the herb "Tansy" ...... what is it? if not Ragwort?..... Oh and what is it used for?

And in Aberdeenshire we "Met the Beasts"..... Feed the cattle.


----------



## sazzle44 (15 July 2011)

Spook said:



			And in Aberdeenshire we "Met the Beasts"..... Feed the cattle.
		
Click to expand...

You would not believe how confusing it was when my Dad moved to Aberdeenshire for three years!  I'm from Buckinghamshire, and he kept returning with these odd new words and terms! He got so fed up of explaining himself he got me a local dictionary...


----------



## stressedmum (15 July 2011)

In midlands where i live we have always said 'slab of hay'... i have since heard it called slices but i prefer slabs hehehehe!


----------



## Wolfie (16 July 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I call hay sections "pleats".  Dont know, just what they seem to be called round here.  

Also call horse flies "clegs" and Ragwort is tansy, which I think is a Scottish thing?
		
Click to expand...

We also call them cleggs, in fact I used to think a horsefly was something entirely different!!

The word "foundered" means cold, but also can be used when a horse has foundered.

My favourite is whittrit - a ferret or stoat, e.g "he's flier than a bag of whittrits" or "he is slyer than a bag of stoats"


----------



## **Vanner** (16 July 2011)

Having a londoner for a mother a mother Manchester born father and living in lancashire i have heard many phrases for things.

I say hay in slices!


----------



## jroz (16 July 2011)

Things I notice most when browsing the forums:


Your. = our...

Section of hay bale = flake

Horsebox/Lorry = trailer

Head collar = halter

Numnah = saddle pad

Rugs = blankets/sheets

Fleece pad = numnah

Hack = trail ride

Hat = helmet

Hog = roach

Yard = barn

Garden = yard 

Stable = stall

Petrol = Gas

Fly veil = Ear net

Menage = Ring

Rain scald = Rain Rot

Mud fever = scratches

Windgalls = windpuffs


----------



## lorilingo (16 July 2011)

We call the sections of hay "pads" round my way- Middlesbrough area


----------



## tinaub (16 July 2011)

Hay comes in 'pieces' according to me, but ' slices' according to my OH


----------



## blitznbobs (16 July 2011)

Slices for me....Cheshire.., we also say things like'Would u take his hat off?' for would u take his head collar off.., and my gave one is the word 'nesh' how many of u know what that means!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (16 July 2011)

Ashgrove said:



			I'm from Surrey, but live in Cumbria.

A slive of hay, is a slice or a section.

Up here crack is gossip, where I'm from it's an illegal drug.
A marrow is a friend, it's a vegetable in Surrey.
A dyke is a hedge, Surrey it's a lesbian.

I could go on......... It's been like learning another language lol
		
Click to expand...

I will second that.
FDC


----------



## bex1984 (16 July 2011)

Joyous70 said:



			gracey - im in the Midlands near to Coventry 

Only ever heard people from Nuneaton, Bedworth or Coventry call it a batch before, the look on some blokes face in the Cotswolds once when i asked for a batch was priceless 

Click to expand...

I grew up in Warks and always used batch or bap, now I live in Leics and it's always called a cob here. 

In Leicester the standard greeting is 'ow-i-ya?' and it's the only place I've ever heard the word 'ote' used (used in the same way as 'owt' is elsewhere). An alley here is a jitty, pronounced jitt-eh (y at the end of the word is an 'eh'). Crying is roaring, to be sick is to gip, poo is bob (as in 'I nearl-eh bobbed myself')

I work with people (usually older people) across the Midlands and come across a huge range of words. The places with the strongest dialects to me are Stoke (Nesh! Lobby! Snap!) and the Black Country (her's instead of she is).

It's a slice of hay to me, which I learnt at my previous yard 5 miles down the road. Everyone at my current yard calls it a pad or a wedge.


----------



## bex1984 (16 July 2011)

blitznbobs said:



			Slices for me....Cheshire.., we also say things like'Would u take his hat off?' for would u take his head collar off.., and my gave one is the word 'nesh' how many of u know what that means!
		
Click to expand...

I know nesh in stoke means 'soft'...as in a person whose a bit soft. However, I have heard it used in Leics to mean cold ("tad nesh today, ainit?")

ooo another Stoke one...'knock on' - in Warks we'd say 'call round' - meaning to drop round to someone's house in passing sort of thing.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 July 2011)

bouncebackability said:



			In Manchester where I grew up a slice of hay is a pack.

All bread bun type things are a muffin. As in ham muffin, muffin toast etc -  seems to a very localised thing as you get a blank look anywhere else but North Manchester. I think people think I'm asking for a sandwich with a muffin of the chocolate chip variety!
		
Click to expand...


That's interesting, I've always called a section of hay a pack, I'm just over the W.Yorks border and now I'm thinking that maybe first RI came from Delph originally, (certainly a family member did), so perhaps where I learned it.
Bread buns are plain teacakes here, the ones with currants are ......currant teacakes.


----------



## SuperCoblet (16 July 2011)

It's just "one thing of hay" for me  if not, it's a slab of hay  
I'm from shropshire


----------



## Miss L Toe (16 July 2011)

tinap555 said:



			Is there another name for a bread bun???!!! 

Click to expand...

Morning roll ]scotland


----------



## sleepykitten (17 July 2011)

Lovely way to amuse oneself on a sunday morning!

I personally call it a wadge but heard it called slices up here too. If things are generally good, its "canny", if you're a young(ish) girl, you're a "hinny", a mucking out fork is a "grape", horseflies are definitely "cleggs", a dyke is a ditch, and my favourite is mud - "clarts" - but I'm from Northumberland and I think we pretty much have our own language up here!


----------



## Javabb94 (17 July 2011)

In Cumbria ...

Ragwort is called muggets

Gan yam = going home 

The village of faugh is pronounced faff - to people from away it's fo 
When asked for directions I can never work out where they mean

Same with brough - pronounced bruff
To people from away it's brow 

Marra - friend 

To locals at Penrith it's peerith 

It's a slice of hay here  

Dyke is a hedge 

Who's t' gan on = how are you (greeting) 

Yan, Tan, Tetherer = one, two, three

Gates = Yat

Jumping is lowping 

Horses = cuddy 

Frightened = flait


----------



## MrsHutt (17 July 2011)

jroz said:



			Things I notice most when browsing the forums:


Your. = our...

Section of hay bale = flake

Horsebox/Lorry = trailer

Head collar = halter

Numnah = saddle pad

Rugs = blankets/sheets

Fleece pad = numnah

Hack = trail ride

Hat = helmet

Hog = roach

Yard = barn

Garden = yard 

Stable = stall

Petrol = Gas

Fly veil = Ear net

Menage = Ring

Rain scald = Rain Rot

Mud fever = scratches

Windgalls = windpuffs
		
Click to expand...

Well, they do say we are two nations separated by a common language! 

I find it fascinating, especially local differences where different words are used only a few miles away!


----------



## Capriole (17 July 2011)

Spook said:



			And to the person who asked about the herb "Tansy" ...... what is it? if not Ragwort?..... Oh and what is it used for?
		
Click to expand...

pics of what I would call Tansy here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tansy


----------



## _MizElz_ (17 July 2011)

Here in Wiltshire, you have wedges of hay  Can't say I've ever come across 'flaps' before...! 

I love exploring dialect differences. I was teaching accent and dialect to a very low ability Year 9 group the other day, and they LOVED it - we were writing stories using traditional Wiltshire dialect forms, and one of them came up with this:

"The rawmouse were feeling a bit deedy, so he decided to go to see the nunny-fudging eass to see if he fancied a game of Cocky-Warny under the ting-tang."


----------



## Herpesas (17 July 2011)

Have now lived in Sussex and Cheshire.

In Cheshire:

Hay = sections
Bread bun = Barm or Bap

In Sussex:

Hay = Section, slice or biscuit
Bread Bun = Roll

Had a very amusing situation when Mum and Dad visited me in Cheshire, we went to the chippy and Mum asked if she could 'have a roll with that'.  Poor girl behind the counter looked v.confused and obviously thought Mum was a bit mental for wanting to get down on the floor and roll.  I had to explain she meant a barm.

In both counties a swede is the large, round, purple vegetable and a turnip is white and more pointed shaped, like a squat parsnip.


----------



## horseless jorge! (17 July 2011)

We call the sections flaps or slices, bu I've heard people call them biscuits?!


----------



## FairyLights (17 July 2011)

Hay, I call it a leaf,but have heard others call it a slice or biscuit.
straights or mix called corn or provinder "provy"


----------



## Chestnutmare (17 July 2011)

hay - vet once told me to feed one or half a biscuit of hay... at the time thought he was a bit nuts, because i hadn't heard it before then.
usually slice or section.... simple terms lol


----------



## mymare (17 July 2011)

What do you call a Scotsman with one foot in the door?
Hamish


----------



## mymare (17 July 2011)

A poke - bag
messages - shopping
bide - stay/live
breeks - trousers
lum - chimney
grape - fork
dyke - boundary (dry stane dyke)
blootered/foo - drunk
crabbit - grumpy
stour - dusty
plook - spot/zit
baffies - slippers
goonie - dressing gown
lug - ear


----------



## Chico Mio (17 July 2011)

mymare said:



			A poke - bag
messages - shopping
bide - stay/live
breeks - trousers
lum - chimney
grape - fork
dyke - boundary (dry stane dyke)
blootered/foo - drunk
crabbit - grumpy
stour - dusty
plook - spot/zit
baffies - slippers
goonie - dressing gown
lug - ear
		
Click to expand...



MIL uses all of these, along with:

Loon - young man (sp?)
Quine - young woman (sp?)
Cry oot ya feither - call your father
golloch - earwig
sheen - shoes
greeting - crying (oddly the Spanish verb to cry is 'gritar')
come away ben the hoose - 'Come here!' spoken from elsewhere in the house
up the brae - up the hill
ken - to know, as in 'Aye ya dooo!  Ya ken we're Doddy bides' 

Small bale hay sections are called 'hojas' here - which means 'leaf'


----------

